# i am looking for a good thermometer



## jcollins (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello all, i am looking for a good meat thermometer with a grate temp probe that i can buy at Wally-World or Lowes or somewhere like that.

Thanks in advance for all of the help.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 10, 2015)

jcollins said:


> Hello all, i am looking for a good meat thermometer with a grate temp probe that i can buy at Wally-World or Lowes or somewhere like that.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all of the help.


Damn that's a long link....

This is for the Maverick 732. They have a 733 model also, which I think he replaceable probes, but I didn't see it on their list. I've got this one and most on this forum use some version of the Maverick.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Maverick-...fault&beacon_version=1.0.0&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 10, 2015)

Lowe's did have the Master Forge brand of digital read out that check out good with ice water 32 degrees and boiling water 212 degrees and were fairly priced. Hard to beat the Maverick for a little more $.


----------



## bregent (Feb 10, 2015)

>>Damn that's a long link....

It sure is :)

You can usually trim most of the querystring off those links. Most of that stuff just relates to who you are, where you linked from, etc..

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Maverick-Industries-Inc.-ET-732-Remote-BBQ-Thermometer/33754600


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 10, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Damn that's a long link....
> 
> This is for the Maverick 732. They have a 733 model also, which I think he replaceable probes, but I didn't see it on their list. I've got this one and most on this forum use some version of the Maverick.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Maverick-...fault&beacon_version=1.0.0&findingMethod=p13n


This your new link courtesy of tinyurl.com-

http://tinyurl.com/qbtena5

Here is a link to tinyurl.com, neat little site, I use it to avoid posting those maddeningly long web addresses-

http://tinyurl.com/


----------



## jcollins (Feb 11, 2015)

thanks all, i ended up getting a new weber style from bass pro i didnt want to wait on shipping im going to attempt to smoke a 9.9 pound butt this weekend


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2015)

Congrats on the smoker be watching for your butt smoke this weekend

Gary


----------



## jcollins (Feb 13, 2015)

i know im a bit behind on this but i tested the thermometer i got and it was under 4 degreesF when i did the boiling water test would that be suitable for pork butts, briskets, chicken, and such?


----------



## link (Feb 13, 2015)

I got the ordered the Maverick 733 yesterday with a discount code and got it for $50 with free shipping. Looking forward to it's arrival.


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2015)

jcollins said:


> i know im a bit behind on this but i tested the thermometer i got and it was under 4 degreesF when i did the boiling water test would that be suitable for pork butts, briskets, chicken, and such?


Water boils at different temps depending on your elevation. You can find out your elevation then google boiling water at so&so ele.


----------



## jcollins (Feb 13, 2015)

ok so i am at 1650.137 feet i googled a calculator and it said water boils at 209.06F and it was reading 208 so thats pretty good i guess


----------



## link (Feb 13, 2015)

The Thermaworks website has a nice Boiling Point Calculator on their Software page.


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2015)

jcollins said:


> ok so i am at 1650.137 feet i googled a calculator and it said water boils at 209.06F and it was reading 208 so thats pretty good i guess


I would be happy with that.


----------



## jcollins (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks all.


----------

